# Cmrc



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Derby.....to the third series.

6,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16


----------



## Jessica Colvin (May 27, 2011)

Olga,

This is Jessica (Fosse) usually works the kitchen. Is your dog in? Or are you Marshelling the derby? I will be there tomorrow Marshalling the Q.


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Jessica......I am Marshaling the Derby today and running the Q & Am tomorrow.


----------



## Craig Schinzel (Jan 29, 2009)

Any word on the open?


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Craig Schinzel said:


> Any word on the open?


Open is a triple with two retired. Heard it is a very good test but, it is taking a big toll on the dogs.


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Derby........to the fourth series.

7,8,9,10,11,13,15,16


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Derby.............Results

1st.......#8
2nd.......#15
3rd........#10
4th........#16
RJ.........#7

JAMs......#11 , #13


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Open........Callbacks to the 2nd series.

3,4,7,8,10,13,21,22,27,28,31,35,41,45,46,51,53,54,55,63,68


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Open........Callbacks to the 3rd series.


3,4,7,8,10,21,27,28,35,41,45,46,53,55,63,68


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Qual........Results


1st......#10
2nd.....#28
3rd......#21
4th......#18
RJ.......#14

JAMS...(?)


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Open...........Results


1st.........#68 Molly.......Mark Medford
2nd........#41 Artic.......Paul Hanson
3rd........#4 Ducan.......Dan Sayles
4th........#21 Buster.....Dan Sayles
R JAM....#7 Miah.........Steve Ritter

JAMs.....45,46,63


Congratulations Mark, Paul, Dan and Steve !!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Yea Mark and Suzanne!! I think this may add one more to your trip out west!!


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series


2,3,9,10,11,14,23,24,25,32,35,38,42,48,56,57,59,60,62


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Dan Sayles and Paul Hanson on the 2nd,3rd and 4th in the open.


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Big congrats to Mollie, Mark, and Suzanne!!!! We are thrilled!!!! Hopefully, you'll get 1 1/2 more for the National Am!

Big congrats to Paul and Dan!!
Congrats to all!!

Thanks for the updates, Olga!


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Amateur......... Callbacks to the 4th series.


2,3,10,11,25,32,35,38,48,56,59,62


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

Way to go Paul and Artic. You two area great team! We are looking for another 1 1/2 points!!!


UOTE=OlgaA;807124]Open...........Results


1st.........#68 Molly.......Mark Medford
2nd........#41 Artic.......Paul Hanson
3rd........#4 Ducan.......Dan Sayles
4th........#21 Buster.....Dan Sayles
R JAM....#7 Miah.........Steve Ritter

JAMs.....45,46,63


Congratulations Mark, Paul, Dan and Steve !!![/QUOTE]


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Amateur..........Results

1st......#48 Straight....Laura Parrot
2nd.....#32 Sunny.......Gary McIllwain
3rd......#10 Greti........Ann Heise
4th.......#56 Jazz........James Hurst
R Jam...#62 Ace.........Mark Medford
Jam......#3 Pete..........Ed Gibson
Jam......#11 Miah........Steve Ritter
Jam......#35 George.....Carl Ruffalo
Jam......#38 Sophie.....Olga Archer


Congratulations to all !!!!


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice job! on the jam, Olga. I was shooting the flyer and we were hoping sophie would get it when you sent her back in. Too bad she jumped over it on the water on the first send and went to one of the long birds.
Duane


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you Duane. Sophie and I had a great weekend, it was our first AA stake together. Also, thank you to all of the CMRC judges and workers for putting on a great trial. Congratulations to everyone who ran.

Olga


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Olga, did you have FUN?


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats to all it was a finally a dry weekend, all of the stakes went very smooth thanks to all the good help. Heres a few pics from the AM.

Dog # 10 Gretti










Dog # 56 Jazz










Dog # 38 Sophie










And Dog # 1 Mosses


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

GREAT pictures as always Todd. Also, great work as the stake chair!!


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Pictures are very nice Todd, Thanks for posting them!!!!


Wade I had fun!!! 
Sophie and I taking the day off today


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

That's what is most important. To heck with "Good Luck" from now on. Congrats on your Jam as well.


----------

